# Tasty Snow Geese?



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

I shot a few snow geese this weekend and was wondering what sort of recipies you folks might have.

I saw the goose fajitas and goose meatballs...anything else out there?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

3-4 boned goose breasts
3 eggs-beaten
1 stick butter
1 fresh lemon
1 cup sliced mushrooms
2 cups beef broth -(beefy onion soip mix)
muenster cheese slices
italilan seasoned bread crumbs

combine in a bowl(1 cup plain bread crumbs, 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper, 1/2 teaspoon parsley flakes,1/4 teaspoon 
garlic powder, 1/4 teaspoon onion powder, 1/4 teaspoon sugar, dash oregano)
cut goose in 1 inch chunks and soak in beaten eggs ~ 20 minutes
roll meat in bread crumbs and brown in butter

place meat in 9X13 casserole 
squeeze lemon over meat
sprinkle with mushrooms
layer with cheese slices
pour broth over all
cover with foil and bake at 350 1 hour

I like to serve this on bed of white rice or wild rice with home made potato dumplings and hot slaw.


----------

